# Growth (Callus?) On front paws



## carson1 (Oct 29, 2009)

Hey everyone! Okay so Ellie will be a year old in December. Everything has been wonderful. She is such a blessing to our family. I bathed her today and went about my monthly routine of cutting her nails and I noticed that she has growths(?) extended area of her paws on both index "fingers". It is not red, does not hurt. Looks like an extension of the pad on this "finger". What is this? She is a completely inside dog and only goes out for pee pee and poo poo and the occasional walk. We have all hard wood floors except for area rugs.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Could you post a pic? I'm not sure I totally understand...though that could be because it's been a long week.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Might want to have this checked out by your vet. 

I don't mean to scare you, but it's not normal at her age for her to be getting growths on her pads. My guys got little benign tumors (we had them checked) later on in life on their pads - but that was when they were 9+.

Now the edges of the pads did get raggedy before then, but that was still when they were middle aged.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Bogey had a similar weird thing once on his center pad. It was almost like another finger nail. The vet removed it and all was fine. Not sure if that is what you are describing or not.


----------



## carson1 (Oct 29, 2009)

*Heres a picture of it*

It is harder than her actual paw pad....Thanks for everyones responses. I am going to take her to the vet on Monday to check it out. What do you think now that you've seen the picture?


----------



## carson1 (Oct 29, 2009)

*Heres one more picture....*

Best Friends Forever


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

This is what it looks like to me (because of the feathery growths on the same pad - google hyperkeratosis. <- Our middle-aged dogs had this on their pads. <- I think. Now that I googled it, I'm not sure.  

I would still have your vet look at it.

There is also this -




> Corns and warts can also appear at the bottom of the paw pad, and cause pain and lameness. Please see the articles mentioned above for more information on corns and warts. Not mentioned in the articles are some recent findings on possible causes for corns. As discussed above, zinc deficiency can cause corns or exacerbate the condition. Also, it is now believed that corns can develop in dogs with excessively long nails. Long nails displace the digits and place excess pressure on the paw pads, causing the formation of calluses (or corns).


----------



## Adrianapin (Oct 2, 2015)

Hey Carson!
I found your post,I know is from five years. But my dog has the same problem. The vets don't know what is that. She had surgery couple months ago and now is growing again and start spraying. Can you please tell me what do you know about this problem. Please!!


----------

